# What's going on here?! :'(



## karrie91 (Mar 1, 2012)

I went to work today and everything was fine with my betta fish Jebadia. He lives in a 5 gallon, filtered, heated tank all by his lonesome. Everything was fine before work. But I just got home and found him flopping at the top of the tank, and can not swim right. The only thing I can think of it was overfeeding. He is not swollen, is bright, colorful and everything was fine before.

However, here's what happened last night. I got a text message from my sister at work saying she fed the fish. By this I assume it's the betta in her room. Since she was going to bed. She usually feeds him for me so I don't come in and disturb her. I did not know she fed my other two. I came home, and fed Kanarrie and Jebadia, giving Jeb a few blood worms as well as a treat. I do this ever so often. I also gave a few to Kanarrie. In the morning before work I also fed Jeb, since I didn't get off until 10. I did not feed Kanarrie as his appetite isn't as big as Jeb's and Jeb's filter sucks up the food much faster.

Kanarrie is fine. But Jeb is not. I don't know what to do.. Is he going to die? He's very dear to me as he was my first betta and a gift from my sister. He's about 6 months old (from date of purchase not birth).

I've removed him from his tank and have him in a small betta keeper with his betta leaf, so he's not in as much water to risk drowning. Is there anything else I can do? I'd hate to lose him.


----------



## karrie91 (Mar 1, 2012)

on closer examination he does appear to be bloated.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

feed him some blanched and peeled pea, mash it up.


----------



## karrie91 (Mar 1, 2012)

Gave him a pea a little while ago. I just checked and he pooped, twice. Their not normal betta feces so I can now conclude it was constipation due to the accidental over feeding. He seems to be getting better now. He's staying close to his heater, which I think along with the pea helped get him to go. I'm worried he might have more in him. He's not as bloated, and he's swimming better now.

This is what the feces looked like.










There were two of them. Their about the side of a small seed. Is the fact that he's going now a good sign? I'm still very worried about him and wondering if there's anything else I can do and what I can do to prevent this?

He's fed betta flakes every day, and as a treat blood worms every few days.


----------

